# F-89J



## Segment (Mar 13, 2018)

What is it? Something like lighting? How it works?





Another panel.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2018)

I would say these could be fuses. But not sure though.


----------



## Segment (Mar 13, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I would say these are fuses. But not sure though.


First and I thought so, but the fuses on a separate panel.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2018)

These fuses at the separate panel seem to be for protection of different electical sections. I would say the main ones. Those posted firstly seem to be a kind of local fuses protecting switches and/or lights.


----------



## Segment (Mar 14, 2018)

Wurger said:


> These fuses at the separate panel seem to be for protection of different electical sections. I would say the main ones. Those posted firstly seem to be a kind of local fuses protecting switches and/or lights.


Hmm... It does not look like a fuse.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes it doesn't. However it seems to be the fuse base only. The top part seen under the altimeter ( or above the turn and slip indicator ) is either an integrated fuse with its top cap that can be easy twisted off to replace blown one or the fuse holder consited of two parts the top one and the base. In the case the fuse would be of the kind seen in the two pics below .. however just my guess.


----------



## daveT (Mar 14, 2018)

They are Panel lights!
The instrument panel plastic is clear plexi painted black on top. 
The things you are pointing to are where you insert the panel light bulbs that are then covered with the black caps
The light is dispersed through out the clear plexi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2018)

So all is clear now. THX Dave.


----------

